# Interco Swamp Lite



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

what do y'all think of the tire? mud throwers shows it's the most popular tire on the marker accordin' to their sales.. thinkin' about gettin' 4 - 30x10x12's for mine.. whatcha'll think?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

It really depends on what type of riding you do...They are a pretty good tire for trails and some mud but if you are doing any deep mud or water riding they are not worth it...If you want a 30" all around good tire for trails and mud I would go with the Zillas


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

no, i just do trails.. my 4 wheeler is just for a little fun every now and then..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

But the trails we do at Crosby are almost impossible to make it through sometimes without good tires...


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah, i wasn't aware these are the same tires doughboy and jonathan were runnin'.. just gonna get mudlites it looks like.. so i can keep my 12" rims..


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I have some 27's for sale, about 90% tread on um.....i'll let um go for cheap....


----------



## hondarider78 (Jan 12, 2010)

how much


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Look at the tires on my avatar, those are the ones i have. I'm gettin some 30" tires sometime this week. I'll let them go for $200 plus shipping to ur address.....less than 100 miles on um....


----------



## hondarider78 (Jan 12, 2010)

Brutally Muddin said:


> Look at the tires on my avatar, those are the ones i have. I'm gettin some 30" tires sometime this week. I'll let them go for $200 plus shipping to ur address.....less than 100 miles on um....


 just the tires or rims too


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I had the 29.5 swamplites on mine for a lil while. They are pretty good trail tires but they dig BIG TIME in mud. I was able to make it through most stuff on ground clearance alone but if it is soupy and doesn't have a bottom your in trouble because they just keep digging.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I want to keep my wheels..thats just for the tires. Like i said, they have less than 100 miles on um, only rode on them 4 trail rides.....give me a call and we can discuss this further if u have any questions......903-245-2362.....Tim....


----------



## Matt Wells (Jun 30, 2010)

Crawfishie!! said:


> I want to keep my wheels..thats just for the tires. Like i said, they have less than 100 miles on um, only rode on them 4 trail rides.....give me a call and we can discuss this further if u have any questions......903-245-2362.....Tim....


 Still have the tires for sale?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Kenny Rogers said:


> Interco is the best. No doubt about it. Ive been using it for years now. It drives very smooth. A good choice for tires.


Cool. Another JC Whitney troll.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Col_Sanders said:


> Cool. Another JC Whitney troll.


Can't catch them ALL before they post.... But I try.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I have seen them do it on other forums. At least this one could spell. :ban:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah. I saw it come thru email on my phone but, I was in the "Library" haha... Guess I could have banned it from my phone but, they usually take a little longer to get a post up than that.. :bigok:


----------

